# Brace height for a Bear recruve 48"?



## AZsnafu (Mar 16, 2006)

I recently acquired a Bear 48" (50#) recruve Super Magnum, 1970ish. Would anyone know the correct brace height? Thanks.
__________________


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

AZsnafu said:


> I recently acquired a Bear 48" (50#) recruve Super Magnum, 1970ish. Would anyone know the correct brace height? Thanks.
> __________________



The Kodiak Mags 52" seem to like about 8 1/2", I'd expect the 48" will probably shoot well in the 8 1/2" to 9" range being even shorter. Hope this helps, Tim


----------



## AZsnafu (Mar 16, 2006)

Sounds like a good starting point, thank you.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Going to have to give another opinion...my Kodiak mag 52" shoots very nicely at 7 1/4".

With over 25 years of stringmaking experience for recurves of all types and sizes, I've come to the conclusion that the best BH for almost all bows is right around 13% of the bow's length for longer target recurves (66" and longer), plus or minus 1/4", and 13.5% for shorter trad bows (62" and shorter), plus or minus 1/4", with an absolute minimum of 7".

I'd try your Super Mag at 7 1/2" to start. Stick with Dacron.


----------



## Marshall Law (Aug 9, 2012)

Stash said:


> Going to have to give another opinion...my Kodiak mag 52" shoots very nicely at 7 1/4".
> 
> With over 25 years of stringmaking experience for recurves of all types and sizes, I've come to the conclusion that the best BH for almost all bows is right around 13% of the bow's length for longer target recurves (66" and longer), plus or minus 1/4", and 13.5% for shorter trad bows (62" and shorter), plus or minus 1/4", with an absolute minimum of 7".
> 
> *I'd try your Super Mag at 7 1/2" to start. Stick with Dacron*.


And blow the bow up. Why do people attempt to answer questions when they couldn't possibly know what they are talking about?. Stick to making strings.
8 3/4 is the brace +/- 1/2"


----------



## Razith (Mar 24, 2013)

Haha wooh there Marshall, he was just giving his opinion, his 13% trick isn't far off on most bows I'd say, but the Super mag is not a average bow, so I'd rule it out for this one. Now about mine: My friend has a newer model 48 super mag and it likes a 8 1/4 brace height, but I think bear itself recommends a 8-9 inch brace height on the super mag(newer model of course, so he's using fast flight) but seeing as how the original design hasn't changed much in the 48" length, I'd say start with 8 1/2 inches then work your way up(or down) from there. And yes, do please stick with dacron, hate to see a nice old Bear get blown up. The 8 1/2 inch brace height may look scary at first(might look like it's way over bent haha), but the bow is meant to have quiet the bend to it. Hope this helps, and just play it safe when shooting and testing it's brace height.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

The 48 braces high. Like SlowBow said, 8.5-9"(maybe a bit higher). I had a '68 SuperMag 48 and it liked it at 9.25"


----------

